
YouTube gives up, tests hiding comments by default on Android - v7p1Qbt1im
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/20/18692958/youtube-comments-hide-android-test-india
======
onyva
I guess you need to ask for a comment and publish spokesperson’s reply, but
shouldn’t there be a pushback on “We’re always experimenting with ways to help
people more easily find, watch, share and interact with the videos that matter
most to them.”

We know that YouTube pushes on to users content which they would have not
otherwise gone looking for.

I.e from the 2nd list in the queue for a clip from, say, an intro to Clojure,
I see a long list of pure garbage clips, which are guaranteed to make you 100%
stupider just from being exposed to their thumbnail ... and of course the
“very useful” for the user “autoplay” feature. Not at all designed to create
addiction.

Please pushback against spin and don’t let them always get away with this.
YouTube is not about serving content that “matters to the user”, it’s about
creating addiction from which revenue is generated.

When I’m watching a lecture about Clojure there shouldn’t be anything in the
queue to play next that’s not about Clojure or programming - logged or not.

